# DarkRockPro 3 - Lüftermontage - Richtung?



## GottesMissionar (15. Januar 2015)

*DarkRockPro 3 - Lüftermontage - Richtung?*

Hallo. 

Das ist jetzt eine peinliche Frage, aber ich muss sie einfach bei den Experten stellen: In welche Richtung soll der Lüfter (Dark Rock Pro 3) auf der CPU (5280k) am Mainboard (ASRock Killer X99X) montiert werden?

Habe ihn so montiert, dass der Ventilator nach oben zeigt - also zur Gehäusedecke. Das ist mir eigentlich als passende Richtung vorgekommen. Nun habe ich aber in den YouTube-Videos zur Montage des DarkRockPro3 gesehen, dass dort der Ventilator immer nach rechts zum Festplattenkäfig zeigt.

Kann das einen großen Unterschied machen? Da der Lüfter nicht ganz einfach zu montieren ist, würde ich eine erneute Montage nur dann gerne machen, wenn es einen Unterschied macht.

Die sonstigen Lüfter:
2 Deckenlüfter (so montiert, dass sie die Luft nach oben aus dem Gehäuse blasen)
2 Frontlüfter 
1 Lüfter auf der Rückseite

lg


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: DarkRockPro 3 - Lüftermontage - Richtung?*

Der Darkrock sollte nach hinten blasen, sprich Richtung I/O Blende (Rückseite)

Von unten nach oben ist garnicht gut denn da saugt er nur warme Luft der Grafikkarte an.

2 Deckenlüfter beide Rausblasend
2 Frontlüfter beide Reinblasend
1 Lüfter auf der Rückseite Rausblasend


----------



## Hawkins (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: DarkRockPro 3 - Lüftermontage - Richtung?*

Der Lüfter sollte der an der Vorderseite sein (oder Rechts wenn du ins Gehäuse schaust) und richtung Rückseite blasen. So wie Du ihn eingebaut hast ist der Luftstrom nicht ideal, da die Frontgehäuselüfter so nicht genug Frischluft zum Kühler bringen können.

Bei deiner Konstrunktion wird die ganze warme Luft der CPU direkt auf die Grafikkarte geblasen...


----------



## claster17 (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: DarkRockPro 3 - Lüftermontage - Richtung?*



Hawkins schrieb:


> Bei deiner Konstrunktion wird die ganze warme Luft der CPU direkt auf die Grafikkarte geblasen...



Wohl eher umgekehrt. CPU saugt warme Luft der GPU an und pustet sie dann nach oben


----------



## GottesMissionar (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: DarkRockPro 3 - Lüftermontage - Richtung?*

Danke für die Hilfe! 

Werde mich dann wohl in den kommenden Tagen nochmal hinsetzen und das neu montieren. Wärmeleitpaste + Reinigungsflüssigkeit habe ich zum Glück eh noch.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: DarkRockPro 3 - Lüftermontage - Richtung?*



claster17 schrieb:


> Wohl eher umgekehrt. CPU saugt warme Luft der GPU an und pustet sie dann nach oben


Standardmäßig wird der Lüfter blasend montiert..


----------



## GottesMissionar (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: DarkRockPro 3 - Lüftermontage - Richtung?*



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Standardmäßig wird der Lüfter blasend montiert..



? Jetzt bin ich mir aber wirklich unsicher, wie das jetzt ist. Weil ansonsten montiere ich den Lüfter ja genau falsch. xD

Der sichtbare Lüfter soll beim Dark Rock Pro 3 auf die Festplatten zeigen, wie hier, oder?  be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 Overview, Installation and Benchmarks - YouTube

Im Moment zeigt dieser sichtbare Lüfter nämlich jetzt nach oben bei mir, also um 90° nach links gedreht.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: DarkRockPro 3 - Lüftermontage - Richtung?*

Exakt wie im Video ist richtig ! Die Bequiet Schrift muss lesbar sein wenn man davor steht und den Kopf nach links neigt.


----------



## GottesMissionar (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: DarkRockPro 3 - Lüftermontage - Richtung?*

Danke!

Dann hab ich ihn falsch montiert  (um 90° verdreht). Finde es aber spannend, dass die Temperaturen trotzdem "relativ gut" sind. xD Werde ihn dann die kommenden Tage neu montieren. Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## claster17 (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: DarkRockPro 3 - Lüftermontage - Richtung?*

Auf den Lüftern sind übrigens Pfeile abgebildet, die zeigen, in welche Richtung sie Luft schaufeln

http://cdn.overclock.net/6/63/632afd9b_Fan_Arrows.jpeg


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: DarkRockPro 3 - Lüftermontage - Richtung?*

Eben, und standardmäßig pustet der Lüfter die Luft durch den Kühler. Er zieht also derzeit nicht die Luft der Graka nach oben sondern arbeitet gegen die oberen Gehäuselüfter.


----------



## GottesMissionar (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: DarkRockPro 3 - Lüftermontage - Richtung?*

So, hab ihn eben richtig eingebaut - inkl. Wärmeleitpaste natürlich auch neu.  Mal schauen, wie viel das bei der Temperatur bringt.


----------



## GottesMissionar (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: DarkRockPro 3 - Lüftermontage - Richtung?*

So, mehrere Belastungstests + Benchmarks gemacht.

Bei der CPU-Temperatur hat sich nicht wirklich viel getan, maximal 1-2 Grad, das ist im Rahmen meiner Messungenauigkeit. 

Aber bei der Grafikkarte im 1er Slot - also die, die zwischen CPU und der zweiten 970 "eingeklemmt" ist - hat sich massiv etwas getan: 10° um genau zu sein. Bisher war die Hauptgrafikkarte immer ~10° heißer als die untere. Jetzt sind beide auf dem gleichen  - niedrigen - Temperaturlevel.


----------



## ahmads (7. März 2019)

*AW: DarkRockPro 3 - Lüftermontage - Richtung?*

Entschuldige, dass ich diesen relativ alten Thread wiederbelebe, aber habe das selbe Problem und die Antworten hier sind relativ verwirrend. 
Auf jedem Tutorial auf Youtube wird der Lüfter nach rechts montiert richtung Frontlüfter. 
Ein paar Beispiele: 
YouTube
YouTube
YouTube

Was ist denn nun richtig?


----------



## Darkspell64 (7. März 2019)

*AW: DarkRockPro 3 - Lüftermontage - Richtung?*

Du musst schauen in welche Richtung der Lüfter bläst. Eine Seite saugt Luft an, die andere "bläst" die Luft weg.
Beispiel beim 2. Video von Linus (beim 3. das gleiche, beim 1. erkennt man das nur schlecht): 

Der Lüfter am Kühler zieht frei luft an, um sie durch den Kühler Richtung Hecklüfter zu drücken. Somit passt es zu dem normalen Konzept "Vorne rein, hinten raus". Nennt man Push-Verfahren, Luft wird also durch den Kühler gedrückt.
Im Gegensatz dazu würde das Pull-Verfahren stehen, wenn der Lüfter Luft durch den Kühler ziehen muss. Wird meist nicht angewendet, da im Pull-Verfahren Ansauggeräusche entstehen können, die stören.

Die Förderrichtung "von unten nach oben" wurde ja am Anfang schon nicht empfohlen, da hier die Grafikkarte einen ordentlichen Luftstorm behindert.

In normalen Midi-Gehäusen würde ich immer "vorne unten rein, hinten oben raus" empfehlen, da hier ein klaren Luftstrom herscht und sich die im allgemeinen besten Allroundtemperaturen erreichen lassen. In diese Strömungsrichtung sollte dann natürlich auch der CPU-Lüfter arbeiten, um den Luftstrom beizubehalten.


----------

